# Poodle or Doodle ?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Our local Dog Pound has this little doll ... 1 year old female. I am trying my best to find her a home. Sometimes I wish I were single and did not have a husband...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I can't enlarge the picture, so it is hard to tell, but there is something odd about her ears, skull and foremuzzle. Her ears are set back and low like a golden or lab. Her skull is rounded like those two breeds. Her muzzle looks hefty in the forefront more like a lab or golden. Poodles generally have muzzles that angle. Her legs look long enough for a tall standard, but maybe heftier than average. It is really hard to tell, though, with that little picture. 

What is her tail like? Is it docked? Most poodles no matter where they come from have docked tails in the US. If it isn't docked that could be another clue that she is a doodle. Another clue is that she is a complete shave down. Doodles matt like crazy. 

My opinion is she is a doodle. I hope you are able to find a nice home for her!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

outwest, I don't know how you guys make your photos larger. I wish I did. Thanks for your comment. Hate to think of her in the pound, but I know my husband will not let me go get her, you can't save them all, but she is on my facebook and I am going to try to save as many as I can.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*poodle*

Looks like a stripped down poodle.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Where is this angel located?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree...looks like a poodle, not a doodle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Carlysmom, It is commendable for you to try and save as many as you can. Wonderful idea to put her on your facebook! 

She looks very much like I doodle I know- same head shape and ears. I could be wrong. A better picture would help, but she looks doodle to me. Hers eyes even look round in the fuzzy pic. Too hard to say for sure,though.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is in Kingsport, Tn. 
Outwest, I agree her eyes look a bit round, but I have seen many poodles with round eyes, most of the phatom have round eyes. I don't think she is the best breed poodle out there, but I am inclined to think she is a poodle. It breaks my heart, dump her at the pound at Christmas time. I guess they were expecting company...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Carley's Mom said:


> outwest, I don't know how you guys make your photos larger. I wish I did. Thanks for your comment. Hate to think of her in the pound, but I know my husband will not let me go get her, you can't save them all, but she is on my facebook and I am going to try to save as many as I can.


_Carley, where are you uploading your photos from? Are you taking them from your computer or posting them to a site like Photobucket first and then inserting them?

Your photo can be save at 600 pixels for the longest edge to be a good size for the forum. Then when clicked on, they will enlarge big enough for people to see detail.

I don't know if this is a poodle or a doodle, but she is pretty and sure does deserve a good home. I hope she finds one._


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Or she chewed up someone's shoe, snatched a bun off someone's plate, or they just got sick of the exercise requirement...we see lots of 8 month old labs and goldens "for sale to a good home - we do not have time for her" around here. Seems to be the old standby excuse! Guess it sounds better than, "we only like them when they're tiny cuddly puppies."


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Our local Dog Pound has this little doll ... 1 year old female. I am trying my best to find her a home. Sometimes I wish I were single and did not have a husband...


Yes, sometimes I'd like to find my husband a new home... LOL shh, don't tell him I said that. I'm only kidding of course. He also tells me all the time that "You cannot save them all," but I can try my hardest. I'm still working on that starving dog that came into the shop. I will keep you posted. I hope she finds a home that will love her.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Our local Dog Pound has this little doll ... 1 year old female. I am trying my best to find her a home. Sometimes I wish I were single and did not have a husband...


I think poodle. I found a picture of a Lab on line to compare.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Our local Dog Pound has this little doll ... 1 year old female. I am trying my best to find her a home. Sometimes I wish I were single and did not have a husband...


I wanted to put the pictures side by side to compare. Here is a labradoodle, the 1 ear old female in the pound, and an award winning Labradore.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Our pound has it listed as a labadoodle, but I wonder if they just think that will bring in more lookers... I keep making calls, but no luck so far.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Whatever she is, she's a pretty baby and deserves a good home. Can she go to a rescue or is she in a rescue? Keep it up Carley's Mom.......good for you!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

No matter what the parents were (smile), she looks sad in those eyes and could definitely use someone to love and care for her. Heck, my guess is that these days if she WERE a doodle, you'd have people lining up to adopt her right???


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

liljack, I think that is the very reason she is listed as a doodle. More people would think they wanted a doodle... crazy as that sounds.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I sure hope your pound is not a kill shelter! Is there a poodle rescue anywhere near? She is going to be a great looking dog once her hair grows out! Then there will be people comming out of the woodwork to adopt her! She just needs the time for the right person to see her and her potential.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> She is in Kingsport, Tn.
> Outwest, I agree her eyes look a bit round, but I have seen many poodles with round eyes, most of the phatom have round eyes. I don't think she is the best breed poodle out there, but I am inclined to think she is a poodle. It breaks my heart, dump her at the pound at Christmas time. I guess they were expecting company...


There is a rescue in Lebanon called Free Town Farm Sanctuary, I found it on PetFinders.com when I was looking for any rescue near Kingsport, TN. I don't know the address of the rescue but on their website there is an email address: Email: [email protected]. I found a website address as well: ABOUT US — FREETOWN

I was just looking for anywhere that could maybe take the dog to give her time for someone to see her. Like I said, I don't know if she is at a kill shelter.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I will check into those recuse groups, thanks! I do have someone interested! But so scared she will have regrets... don't know if she will even try. She loves Carley, but someone she works with got a doodle and it tore up everything they owned ...bah bah bah 

This is a single woman with two collage gals still at home. They have a fenced in backyard and live within a few mins. of a park. 

I am in a of a dog walking club, we hike ect. and this woman goes without a dog! Keep your finger, toes and heart crossed.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Contact Carolina Poodle Rescue now. Talk to Donna or her husband Wayne. I am sure she can get into CPR & ifnd a home fast. I got my Leif from CPR & don't regret a minute of it. I think Poodle that is shaved down. Doesn't mean well bred but looks plenty like the Poodles at CPR.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Sounds good! Make sure she understands the grooming needs of a poodle/doodle (I still say a doodle .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is out of the pound and into a Poodle Rescue!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

carley's mom said:


> she is out of the pound and into a poodle rescue!


yea!!!!!!!!!!

Someone will want her and now she has time for that someone to come along!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay! I am glad she got into a rescue. Everyone deserves a home.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Ditto marcie and outwest!!!


----------

